# Way to install Live CD only distro to HDD?



## Ben Clarke (Aug 11, 2007)

Like the question says, is there a way to force a Live CD only distro to install on the harddrive? I have a Linux distro I want to install on my laptop, but want to be able to play CD's etc...

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 11, 2007)

what live cd is it? some have the option to install to the hdd, otherwise youll have to download a full install and install onto a seperate hdd, partition.


----------



## Fox34 (May 25, 2008)

most likely as the post above me said, there is normal a icon for install. Other way, you can mount the whole ISO from the disk, setup your boot loader to where its mounted in a directory.


----------



## psyko12 (May 26, 2008)

Fedora 9 has an install to HDD when booted.. I think I had the Live KDE dvd.


----------



## Fox34 (May 26, 2008)

Alot of distros do not have an auto install for the live cd's, which its a pain to get it to work sometimes


----------



## xfire (May 26, 2008)

Is it Knoopix?
Knoopix does have a installation option but it never worked for me. Havent tried it recently though,


----------



## Fox34 (May 26, 2008)

DSL is based off of the knoppix kernel, but has the installer on it


----------



## xfire (May 26, 2008)

I couldnt get DSL installed on HDD too. By knowing which distro it is and why is it that he exactly need it I might be able to point at another distro.


----------

